# Lohnt sich ne Richtige Netzwerkkarte ?



## böhser onkel (27. Juli 2011)

Hi

Lohnt es sich ne richtige Netzwerkkarte a Bigfoot Killer 2100 für 75€ zu kaufen?

Dadurch soll der Ping gesenkt werden.

Was meint ihr?

Gruß


----------



## Joel-92 (27. Juli 2011)

Lohnt sich nicht. Die Onboard Netzwerkkarte reicht aus!


----------



## böhser onkel (27. Juli 2011)

Hm

Also verbessert Sie meinen Ping nicht?


----------



## Lan_Party (27. Juli 2011)

So eine karte lohnt sich nur wenn du Mmorpg's zockst. Wenn du mal iwo ein einer Hauptstadt bist bzw. an einem Ort wo sich viele Leute treffen und es extrem am laggen ist kann so eine Karte echt wunder bewirken.


----------



## Jimini (27. Juli 2011)

Es ist letztendlich irgendwo Geschmackssache. Nicht nur, ob einem sowas 75 € wert ist, sondern auch, ob das Geld nicht woanders besser investiert wäre (Router mit Trafficshaping etc - nichts anderes macht die Karte bzw. ihr Treiber). Und natürlich hän gt es auch von der eigenen Verbindung ab - wenn die Bigfoot im PC steckt, der Switch dann aber via WLAN oder DLAN mit dem Modem verbunden ist, ist die Aktion ziemlich unsinnig 

MfG Jimini


----------



## böhser onkel (27. Juli 2011)

Naja wir haben zuhaus nur ne 2000er leitung und da merkt man, wenn sich viele im Inet tummeln


----------



## dgcss (27. Juli 2011)

> Lohnt es sich ne richtige Netzwerkkarte a Bigfoot Killer 2100 für 75€ zu kaufen?


 nicht wenn du nur ne 3k leitung hast 

Es haben im Grunde beide Recht. 
Die Onboard sind fast so gut wie gesonderte das es sich kaum lohnt dieser auszuweichen.
Allerdings macht es bei manchen spielen s. User Lan_Party manchmal sinn.

DENNOCH sollte es dir bewusst sein das 90% der lags beim Server des Betreibers liegt. Diese weichen sehr oft aus Geldgier (Profit) auf günstigere Server mit geringeren Leistungen aus sodass sie ab eine bestimmten User ansammlung einfach nicht mehr hinterher kommen.
Die Restlichen % Kannst du auf Internet-Knotenpunkte (Verteiler)  verteilen sodass eigendlich nur 2% der Lags wirklich an "Dir" liegt.
Bei besagten morphs wie WoW , LOTRE , Fiesta bla blubs bläh hilft es extremst wenn du ne Gute GraKa + Gute I-Leitung + Win+Spiel auf SSD hast.

Mein Fazit. hol dir lieber noch ne kleine SSD (hat nichts mit Pings zu tun aber der Ladezeiten) für deine Games dann Rockt das schon. Wenns dann immer noch nicht hilft evtl mal "Online Überwacher" wie zb anti-Virus oder gesonderte Firewalls deaktivieren. Diese Prüfen u.a viel den Datenverkehr und bremsen ebenfalls ab und zu die leitung (wenns ein schlechtes Prog ist)

EDIT:::
Warst schneller ... 2k ....rofl .... steck lieber nen 10er monatlich mehr deinen Anbieter zu und geniesse ne 16k Leitung  Glaub da hilft dir garnichts mehr


----------



## böhser onkel (27. Juli 2011)

Ne Ssd hab ich schon seit letzter Woche

Und ne neue Graka gtx 570


----------



## Per4mance (27. Juli 2011)

die haben solche "gaming" netzwerkkarten getestet und es hat sich rausgestellt das die garnichts bringen. die seiten von extra lankarten sind vorbei. sofern deine onboard funtioniert reicht die, ansonsten reicht auch eine für nen 10er.


----------



## böhser onkel (27. Juli 2011)

Gut, dann kauf ich die nicht


----------



## cann0nf0dder (28. Juli 2011)

bei entsprechender belastung brechen onboardkarten allerdings ein aber dafür braucht es aber schon einiges...
paar fps lassen sich damit bei onlinespielen rausholen, aber der ping nachdem du gefragt hast verändert sich durch die technik nur  minimal (<5ms, änderungen am ping hab ich also nich bemerkt und auch die sind wahrscheinlich eher durch andere faktoren zustande gekommen) da es sich eher um einen externen faktor handelt auf den der provider etc... großen einfluß hat aber nicht dein heimnetzwerk 
wie gesagt, die fps sind teilweise nice, aber ping fehlanzeige


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Juli 2011)

Trotzdem ist der Vorteil zu gering das sich ein Kauf eher nicht lohnt.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (28. Juli 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist der Vorteil zu gering das sich ein Kauf eher nicht lohnt.


 das ist ansichtssache, ich würd meine killer nicht mehr hergeben (im 2ten anlauf, die erste hatte ich noch zurückgeschickt nach 14 tage wegen enttäuschung und falschen vorstellungen von der karte), trifft den nagel aber voll auf den kopf, entweder man ist der meinung sie ist es wert, trotz das sie keinen messbaren einfluss auf ping hat wie eigentlich versprochen, oder halt nicht  
spiele laufen (subjektive meinung) flüssiger, aber sie liefen auch ohne die karte im schnitt mit mehr als 60fps


----------



## Per4mance (28. Juli 2011)

die einzige marke wo ich früher lan karten gekauft hab war 3com. die waren's mir aber auch wert. jetzt würde ich mir falls nötig aber auch nur noch ne billige holen.


----------



## böhser onkel (28. Juli 2011)

Hm, schwere Sache

Ja oder nein?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (28. Juli 2011)

wenn du so fragst, nein 
ansonsten 14 tage ausprobieren, wie gesagt, ping-mässig wirds nix bringen was man nicht bei win vista/7 manuell machen könnte egal welche nic 
siehe http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/i...-tcpnodelay-tcpackfrequency-und-der-ping.html


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Juli 2011)

Im zweifel hilft wirklich nur der Selbstversuch


----------



## böhser onkel (28. Juli 2011)

Ok

Dann bestell ich mal und schaus mir dann an


----------



## Idefix Windhund (28. Juli 2011)

So was ähnliches hat ein Kumpel schon fest integriert auf seinen Asus Board was ebenfalls den Ping senken soll. Er hat aber nur Probleme damit gehabt worauf wir die Funktion deinstalliert/ deaktiviert haben. Eine schnellere Internetleitung ersetzt die spezielle Netzwerkkarte auch nicht


----------



## Jimini (28. Juli 2011)

Es kommt halt immer auf den individuellen Einzelfall an. Die Karte kann was bringen, wenn vorwiegend der eigene Rechner die Internetverbindung nutzt. Wenn allerdings noch andere Personen die Internetverbindung nutzen (und dann munter auf Youtube etc. unterwegs sind), ist das ganze ziemlich sinnlos. Pauschal kann man das nicht sagen - ICH persönlich würde erstmal Möglichkeiten wie Trafficshaping und sowas ausschöpfen, bevor ich was an meinem Rechner verändere.

MfG Jimini


----------



## cann0nf0dder (28. Juli 2011)

Graf von Terahertz schrieb:


> So was ähnliches hat ein Kumpel schon fest integriert auf seinen Asus Board was ebenfalls den Ping senken soll. Er hat aber nur Probleme damit gehabt worauf wir die Funktion deinstalliert/ deaktiviert haben. Eine schnellere Internetleitung ersetzt die spezielle Netzwerkkarte auch nicht


 
dabei handelt es sich um ein kombiniertes lan/audio interface mit namen  thunderbold ( ich glaube für amd plattformen), das basiert zwar zu irgendeinem gewissen teil auf der  killer 2100 architektur (ich glaub e2100 heißt es in diesem fall wegen embedded oder so) aber frag mich nicht ob das ding was taugt, wenn dein kumpel probleme damit hatte wohl eher nicht 
mit der 2100 selber hatte ich noch keine probleme, aber ein asus motherboard konnte nicht genügen versorgungsspannung auf den pcie slots liefern woraufhin sie abgeschaltet wurde bei last, aber das war definitiv ein mobo problem, kann sein das asus mit der karte probs hat, mit meinem aktuellen dfi mobo läuft sie auf jeden fall problemlos


----------



## Idefix Windhund (28. Juli 2011)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> dabei handelt es sich um ein kombiniertes lan/audio interface mit namen  thunderbold ( ich glaube für amd plattformen), das basiert zwar zu irgendeinem gewissen teil auf der  killer 2100 architektur (ich glaub e2100 heißt es in diesem fall wegen embedded oder so) aber frag mich nicht ob das ding was taugt, wenn dein kumpel probleme damit hatte wohl eher nicht
> mit der 2100 selber hatte ich noch keine probleme, aber ein asus motherboard konnte nicht genügen versorgungsspannung auf den pcie slots liefern woraufhin sie abgeschaltet wurde bei last, aber das war definitiv ein mobo problem, kann sein das asus mit der karte probs hat, mit meinem aktuellen dfi mobo läuft sie auf jeden fall problemlos


 Ist ein Intel Board für 1156 Sockel Prozessoren. Mit AMD will er nichts zu tun haben


----------

